# Aquaynes "fresnel" lens at Dollar Tree!



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone - Anyone wishing to imitate Aquaynes awesome prop he built for the contest - those pesky "fresnel"s are at dollar tree today. I bought one to play around with this idea. Thanks again for that simple but great prop aquayne!


----------

